# Psy



## don draco (Apr 14, 2013)

32 million views in 1 day... are people actually in to this stuff?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 14, 2013)

you dare soil my board with this filth?

Flame away bros.


----------



## JOMO (Apr 14, 2013)

What' has music come to?!


----------



## ccpro (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm not clicking on it for so many reasons!


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Apr 14, 2013)

is that the N. Korean fuck that's threatening my country?    when did he start making music?


----------



## DF (Apr 14, 2013)

North Korean bitch!


----------



## HammerT1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Can't stand him.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 14, 2013)

rice eating bastards


----------



## mistah187 (Apr 14, 2013)

for posting that video you must now remove the pic of arnold in your avi and not post for 48 hrs.


----------



## PFM (Apr 14, 2013)

What?

Where is your open mind?

Admire him for all the hard work and dedication.

(yeah I was told lame shit just like  ^^^^^ in Chat recently, made me wanna puke too).


----------



## PFM (Apr 14, 2013)

don draco said:


> 32 million views in 1 day... are people actually in to this stuff?



Hell yes simple minds that cannot think for themselves LOVE this no talent brainless nonsense. 

BTW.........Obama had this America hater in The White House for a "show" of his commy agenda shit just like Obama likes it: COMMY!

http://hollywoodlife.com/2012/12/10/barack-obama-forgives-psy-shakes-hand-christmas-in-washington/


----------



## don draco (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm glad to see that we all share the same hatred for this talentless pos lol.  Unfortunately, stupid people are attracted to stupid things..


----------



## amore169 (Apr 14, 2013)

I really dislike this man, hate his music. I won't even click at the video.


----------



## RISE (Apr 14, 2013)

samcooke said:


> is that the N. Korean fuck that's threatening my country?    when did he start making music?



He bashed america in a rap song of his.  He's always been a "musician".


----------



## don draco (Apr 14, 2013)

RISE said:


> He bashed america in a rap song of his.  He's always been a "musician".



- Bashes America 
- Much of America loves him & thinks his music is great 
- Obama shakes his hand 

I'll never understand


----------



## PFM (Apr 14, 2013)

JOMO said:


> What' has music come to?!



Make two words rhyme and sound soooooo gangsta............all it takes for the upcoming generation to go crazy.


----------



## goodfella (Apr 14, 2013)

Ha Obama had him at the white house, 32+ million views in one day, yep he's with the feds now...


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 15, 2013)

Hate the USA, get invited to the white house.  Fucking communist cock sucker.  The guy in the video sucks too.


----------



## PFM (Apr 15, 2013)

bubbagump said:


> Hate the USA, get invited to the white house.  Fucking communist cock sucker.  The guy in the video sucks too.



How about a Lib's view of this. I'd like to hear the justifications.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 15, 2013)

I hear those korean people have tiny pp's.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 15, 2013)

The way hes switching around, he acts like he wants to shove a cock up his ass.

No wonder N. Korea is pissed.


----------



## Chainman (Apr 15, 2013)

Is that POS wearing Hammer Pants??


----------



## g0re (Apr 15, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> I hear those korean people have tiny pp's.



They do, and it makes mine look hyyoooggee!


----------



## RISE (Apr 15, 2013)

don draco said:


> - Bashes America
> - Much of America loves him & thinks his music is great
> - Obama shakes his hand
> 
> I'll never understand



No one heard about his song that he made where he bashed america.  It wasn't brought to anyone's attention until after he got big.  I don;t think anyone really likes him, at least I hope not, the vid he made for Gangnum style was just so stupid it was comical.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 15, 2013)

Times like this I support a tyrannical government who assassinates IDIOTS like this with their high flying, missile firing drones


----------



## dboldouggie (Apr 15, 2013)

He should be banned in America, then the Fucker wouldn't have money to make anymore crappy songs and videos.


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 15, 2013)

He must be surrounded by pussies because this super geek freak shoulda been beat up a long time ago. We woulda tore this guys underwear over his head and gave him a swirly every week in school and it would've NEVER got old! !SHRUGS!


----------

